# London Zoo exhibits humans



## rgrove (Aug 25, 2005)

This is one of the most pathetic things I've seen from Evolutionists. Why don't they just commit suicide so they won't plague the poor planet's ecosystem if that's what they really think we are?

London Zoo exhibits humans

_LONDON Zoo unveiled a new exhibition overnight - eight humans prowling around wearing little more than fig leaves to cover their modesty.
The "Human Zoo" is intended to show the basic nature of human beings as they frolic throughout Britain's August bank holiday weekend.

*"We have set up this exhibit to highlight the spread of man as a plague species and to communicate the importance of man's place in the planet's ecosystem," London Zoo said.*

The scantily-clad volunteers will be treated as animals and kept amused at the central London zoo with games and music.

"I actually think the fig leaves will be enough to cover us up, it's no worse than a swimming pool," said volunteer Simon Spiro, 19, from New Malden, south of the British capital.

Mr Spiro, selected from dozens of hopefuls in an internet competition, said he was excited by the prospect of monkeying around on the zoo's Bear Mountain.

"I'm a veterinary student so the idea of working for a zoo was something that appealed to me.

"I thought it would be fun and interesting because I'm an outdoorsy kind of person," he said.

Brendan Carr, 25, from Aylesbury, southern England, wrote a poem in his bid to get on the mountain.

"I'm funky like a monkey and as cool as a cat, talk more than a parrot, up all night like a bat," it went.

"I got a laugh like a hyena but get the hump like a camel, so cover me in fig leaves as I'm the ultimate mammal." _


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 25, 2005)

I wanted to see pictures. 
A picture is worth a thousand words isn't it?
I thought depravity dissipated from Hollywood. England is a good place also, I guess. 

I'm about to plunk the Postmil view based upon the News Posts.


----------



## rgrove (Aug 25, 2005)

Ahhhh... Newspaper exegesis... Gotta love it.  Hehehe.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgrove_
> Ahhhh... Newspaper exegesis... Gotta love it.  Hehehe.



Sounds like a fundamentalist Dispensational doesn't it. 
I read the bible with one eye while looking at the Newspaper with the other.


----------



## rgrove (Aug 25, 2005)

Couldn't help myself my friend.  Say, where'd you get the smiley face with the eyes going all over the place! I don't see that one.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgrove_
> *"We have set up this exhibit to highlight the spread of man as a plague species and to communicate the importance of man's place in the planet's ecosystem," London Zoo said.*
> [/i]


----------



## crhoades (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by rgrove_
> ...



Do a google search on "plague species". It isn't what you think at first...My initial reaction as well...


----------



## Poimen (Aug 25, 2005)

Why are they wearing fig leaves? How is that in concert with evolution?


----------



## rgrove (Aug 25, 2005)

Probably soley because they'd get in trouble having them running around naked...


----------



## Poimen (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgrove_
> Probably soley because they'd get in trouble having them running around naked...



Exactly my point. Why did evolution (mother nature) give us the sense of shame that we feel the need to cover up our bodies? 

-Preaching to the choir-


----------



## gwine (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> Why are they wearing fig leaves? How is that in concert with evolution?



Romans
18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who by their unrighteousness suppress the truth. 
19 For what can be known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them. 
20 For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse. 
21 For although they knew God, they did not honor him as God or give thanks to him, but they became futile in their thinking, and their foolish hearts were darkened. 
22 Claiming to be wise, they became fools, 
23 and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images resembling mortal man and birds and animals and reptiles. 

Try as men might they can't ignore what God has put in their mind.


----------



## New wine skin (Aug 25, 2005)

http://www.ukattraction.com/a_print/print_entries_frames.php?&e=398ISY&a=0

not a very good pic


----------



## New wine skin (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry link doesnt work for pic of human zoo people.... click on "whats on" then select from forth coming events Calendar select "human zoo" 

what a disgrace... a human zoo. what will they think of next?


----------



## SRoper (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's a small picture. Pretty stupid if you ask me.
 Humans strip bare for zoo exhibit

The title of the article is just to grab your attention; the content does not match. "It's no worse than a swimming pool" is an accurate statement.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 25, 2005)

"Beam me up, Scotty. There's no intelligent life down here"


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by rgrove_
> ...



GREAT POINT!

But,you are right(preaching to the choir).I`m sure they would come up with some sort of nonsense about religion playing a role in mankind being ashamed to look upon nakedness in common public.My question though is why do "most" natives who before have had no outside influences still cover up a certain area most of the time?The only time they don`t is when done in some sort of sexual manner.An example:in some of the Irian Jayan tribes the males......well never mind.


----------



## Peter (Aug 26, 2005)

Gay Sunday

http://www.ukattraction.com/a_print/print_entries_frames.php?&e=398ISY&a=0

Dates: 18 Sep 2005

Times: All Day

London Zoo is coming out"¦ Come face to face with a cheeky monkey and shake a tail feather with a pink flamingo as we introduce our very first Gay Sunday.

Penguins CloseVisitors who fancy taking advantage of this promotion will benefit from a 20% discount on Zoo admission tickets and exclusive access to our VIP chill-out lounge - complete with a professional cocktail bar, DJ and drag queen reception.

A great opportunity to enjoy a complimentary cocktail in the lounge before setting off to meet some of our 650 animals.

Take your pick from Nadia the bactrian camel, Dawn the giraffe or Raja our komodo dragon - there are also daily events, such as the penguin feeding time, and two new walk-through enclosures, 'Meet the monkeys' and the 'African Bird Safari', where you can get up close and personal with some amazing and unusual species.

In order to qualify for this offer please print off this pdf Gay Sunday Coupon (0.9 MB) and present it at the main entrance on 18 September.


----------



## Peter (Aug 26, 2005)

The Human Zoo

http://www.ukattraction.com/a_print/print_entries_frames.php?&e=398ISY&a=0

Dates: 26 - 29 Aug 2005

Times: All Day

The August Bank holiday welcomes an extra special exhibit to London Zoo as a flock of Homo sapiens gather on the world famous Bear Mountain.

Human ZooPresented to the public with only fig leaves to protect their modesty, the humans will become an important feature of zoo life as they are cared for by our experienced keepers and kept entertained through various forms of enrichment.

The four day event aims to demonstrate the basic nature of man as an animal and examine the impact that Homo sapiens have on the rest of the animal kingdom.


----------



## lwadkins (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey you can learn something from this. Like a group of humans are evidently called a flock rather then a herd or pod...:bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> Hey you can learn something from this. Like a group of humans are evidently called a flock rather then a herd or pod...:bigsmile:



It comes from an MTV generation raised on A Flock of Seagulls.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

During the 1960's North Carolina was planning to build a zoo. Speaking of my hometown, one of the most "liberal" (re: ungodly) places in America, a leading "conservative" had this to say:


> Former [North Carolina] Senator Jesse Helms, a right-wing conservative, once asked, "Why build a zoo when we can just put up a fence around Chapel Hill?"


----------



## crhoades (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> During the 1960's North Carolina was planning to build a zoo. Speaking of my hometown, one of the most "liberal" (re: ungodly) places in America, a leading "conservative" had this to say:
> 
> 
> > Former [North Carolina] Senator Jesse Helms, a right-wing conservative, once asked, "Why build a zoo when we can just put up a fence around Chapel Hill?"




go tar heels!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 17, 2005)

The idea is catching on...

Croatian Zoo Human Exhibit


----------



## J Andrew Deane (Sep 17, 2005)

This is the simple consequence of accepting the idea that we descended from the apes.



[Edited on 9-20-2005 by J Andrew Deane]


----------

